# Toyota landcruiser bushcamper for sale- perth



## anna.maas (Apr 14, 2011)

The best and most reliable 4WD for outback adventures.
The Hi-Top is either a valuable storage option or sleeps 2 people comfortably.
Can accommodate 3 people in total.


Technical specifications:
- Engine: 4.2 l, 6-cylinder (Diesel) -
- Year of manufacture: 2004
- Mileage: approx. 320 000
- Rego till September 2011 in WA
- Regularly maintained - every 10.000km complete service – 


Car Equipment:
- Aircondition
- Powersteering
- Bullbar
- Snorkel
- 2x 80l fuel tanks (switchable)
- 45l built-in water tank
(connected to the kitchen sink via hand pump and with external outlet)
- Two-batterie-system incl. deep cycle auxiliary battery (to run fridge)
- Mosquito nets on windows
- Engel fridge 12V/220C )
- Spare tyre
- UHF-radio
- CD-radio with AUX-/IPod-connection
- full-size bed in hi-top
- Single bed on pull-out seat bench
- 1x fold-out table on rear door


Kitchen Equipment:
- Two-stove camping cooker
- 1 x 2,5l-gas bottles
- many boxes, cutlery, pots/pans and other kitchen equipment
- Electric kettle

Recovery Equipment:
- towing rope
- hydraulic jack
- 12V-compressor
- replacement parts (filters, oil, belts,…)
- Tire-repair-kit
- big shovel
- axe
- glove
- tool box (screwdrivers, electric screwdriver, pliers, wrench, hammer, …)

Other Equipment:
- camping table
- 2 x camping chair
- folding chair
- bedding (cover, blanket, 2x pillow, sheet)
- additional tarpaulin
- Fire extinguisher
- 10m-outdoor extension cable
- multiple socket


As you can see, the car has everything you need to travel around get off the beaten track 


Price: AUS$ 20.500,- or best offer!

Please get in contact via this thread. Thx.


----------



## Kev (May 17, 2011)

*Toyota bush camper*

Hi there, Have you sold it yet?


----------



## Kev (May 17, 2011)

Where is it?


----------



## thorsten (Jun 11, 2011)

Dear Anna,

your advertisement is more than one month old. Is it still available?

Kind regards
Thorsten



anna.maas said:


> The best and most reliable 4WD for outback adventures.
> The Hi-Top is either a valuable storage option or sleeps 2 people comfortably.
> Can accommodate 3 people in total.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kev (May 17, 2011)

Doesn't look like this is actively for sale anymore, what a shame because it is what I am looking for.


----------



## steamingutpiles (Jun 9, 2016)

Pretty old post well I am looking for Cruiser for my next holidays travel. If anyone sale in Perth do let me know, I am from Perth working for *clicknbuyaustralia* and plan to go Spain after 2 months.


----------

